# Where Is Rohloff's Thru-Axle Hub????



## NDTransplant (Feb 6, 2012)

Nearly a year has passed since various articles/press releases regarding Rohloff's thru-axle offering, yet I have found no distributor or retailer, statewide or otherwise, that can offer the smallest scrap of information. 

Does anyone have any information regarding availability?


----------



## NZPeterG (Mar 31, 2008)




----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

I am so tempted to go back to the Rohloff and dump the XX1 now that there is thru-axle support. I miss the ultra fast shifts.

The weight is really the only thing now that keeps me from going back...


----------



## SADDLE TRAMP (Aug 26, 2010)

*Best answear?*

Tried to post a direct link...came up funky.

From the third paragraph under the link to a 197mm a12 TA hub on the Rohloff site it looks looks like they are asking for dropout measurements in order to be assured of shipping the proper hub.

A bit mystifying to me as to the reason that it is so.

Something elsewhere about not being available until April of this year.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on my second Rohloff, the first one spoiled me so bad I couldn't stand riding my fatbike with the derailleur system anymore.

190 mm dropouts, and Tyler at Cycle Monkey said something about " we're sending you a kit (or a device, or something.... I was in a noisy enviro and busy when last we talked) to measure your dropout spacing. Sorry to be so vague, but I'm no bike mechanic and am just trusting CM to send me what I need. I'll report back when i know what the hell I'm talking about better. I sure like my first one, I do know that for sure.


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

Any updates on this? I heard the same thing from cyclemonkey regarding the measure thing. So how does this work, can I measure it, do I have to send them my frame?


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

I got the sizing test kit, and after a few days of cogitating over what it was telling me, filled out the form and sent the test kit back to Cycle Monkey. It seemed to be way more complicated then necessary, or maybe I was just being dense. After a few days I sent Cycle Monkey an email saying how I was not real sure if I had managed to convey the needed info in the way the test kit required, garbage in, garbage out? Neil got back to me, and seemed to agree, and he'd get back to me again.

That was a couple weeks ago, in the meantime I started thinking of excuses to take a road trip from Idaho to Big Sur, where I used to live. It occurred to me that I could maybe drop the fattie off at the CM shop, and come back in a couple days with a completed install. That was another 10 days or more ago, I got real busy with my day job, and now taking a road trip is out of the question. So...in the meantime I'm just riding the fatbike with the stock derailleur it came with, and also riding my Montague I carry in the airplane that I put a Rohloff on. It is hard going back to the drailer after the IGH, I find myself constantly at the bottom of a steep hill in the wrong gear, the Rohloff has spoiled me in effect. I have NOT contacted CM again, maybe a completed wheel will show up any day and magically fit properly. Maybe I'll call them and say send back my $1000.00 depo, I'm tired of waiting. The thing is, I'm not that tired, I really want it, still. Maybe after the fall rush (I do crane work, everyone gets in a hurry before the snow hits) I could still drive down there, we'll see, I let you know what happens next.


----------



## portnuefpeddler (Jun 14, 2016)

The latest communique from Cycle Monkey says.....my laced wheel with the fatbike hub is on it's way! I'll post again after I get it installed and get a few miles on it. I continue to really like my other mtb bike with it's Rohloff, REALLY like it.


----------



## UN-COG-KNEE-TOE (Mar 7, 2008)

....sounds fab - please post a photo, I am waiting for the 148 TA version to be available that i am hoping to use on a 29 Plus build in the next 2 or 3 month


----------

